# Where's the chat room on the new forum



## smokyokie (Feb 9, 2007)

I guess the thread title says it.


----------



## msmith (Feb 9, 2007)

Coming soon I hope dickey.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't despair my good friends!! It's in the plans, Tulsa Jeff just wants to get the board tweaked to his liking before he tackles another project.


----------

